# Problemi con audio (va, ma non va!)

## makaveli87

Ho qualche problema a far andare l'audio...

Allora:

```

alby@albypc ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 21 May 2008 15:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://mirror.ing.unibo.it/gentoo/ "

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype unicode vorbis xml xorg xulrunner xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

L'audio su youtube va, poi se apro il menu audio di gnome e testo "Eventi Sonori" il bip lo sento.

Se invece testo tutti gli altri mi da un errore 

audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Internal GStreamer error: state change failed.  Please file a bug at http://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=GStreamer.

Exaile non suona, mplayer nemmeno..

Questo se provo 

```

alby@albypc ~ $ mplayer Desktop/Time.mp3 

MPlayer dev-SVN-r26753-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2008 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+ (Family: 15, Model: 47, Stepping: 0)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compilato per CPU x86 con estensioni: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE SSE2

Riproduco Desktop/Time.mp3.

Rilevato formato file Audio file!

==========================================================================

Apertura decoder audio: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.0 kbit/9.07% (ratio: 16000->176400)

Scelto codec audio: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: dlmisc.c:118:(snd_dlsym_verify) unable to verify version for symbol _snd_pcm_empty_open

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm.c:2108:(snd_pcm_open_conf) symbol _snd_pcm_empty_open is not defined inside [builtin]

[AO_ALSA] Errore aprendo il Playback: No such device or address

[AO ESD] esd_open_sound fallito: No such file or directory

[AO SDL] Samplerate: 44100Hz Canali: Stereo Formato s16le

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: dlmisc.c:118:(snd_dlsym_verify) unable to verify version for symbol _snd_pcm_empty_open

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm.c:2108:(snd_pcm_open_conf) symbol _snd_pcm_empty_open is not defined inside [builtin]

[AO SDL] Non posso aprire l'audio: No available audio device

DVB card number must be between 1 and 4

AO: [null] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Video: nessun video!!!

Inizio la riproduzione...                                                                <<< non sento niente...

A:   7.1 (07.0) of 425.0 (07:05.0)  0.4% 

MPlayer interrotto dal segnale 2 nel modulo: play_audio 

A:   7.1 (07.0) of 425.0 (07:05.0)  0.4% 

In uscita... (Uscita)

alby@albypc ~ $ mplayer -ao alsa Desktop/Time.mp3 

MPlayer dev-SVN-r26753-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2008 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+ (Family: 15, Model: 47, Stepping: 0)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compilato per CPU x86 con estensioni: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE SSE2

Riproduco Desktop/Time.mp3.

Rilevato formato file Audio file!

==========================================================================

Apertura decoder audio: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.0 kbit/9.07% (ratio: 16000->176400)

Scelto codec audio: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: dlmisc.c:118:(snd_dlsym_verify) unable to verify version for symbol _snd_pcm_empty_open

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm.c:2108:(snd_pcm_open_conf) symbol _snd_pcm_empty_open is not defined inside [builtin]

[AO_ALSA] Errore aprendo il Playback: No such device or address

Impossibile aprire/inizializzare il dispositivo audio -> NESSUN SUONO

Audio: nessun suono!!!

Video: nessun video!!!

In uscita... (Fine del file)

```

Ultimo:

```

albypc alby # /etc/init.d/esound start

 * Service esound starting                                                [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  esound failed to start

albypc alby # 
```

----------

## makaveli87

Nessuno??

mio fratello mi fa eliminare tutto... per favore..

----------

## elegos

degnaci almeno di un lspci | grep Audio e delle configurazioni ALSA nel kernel...

----------

## djinnZ

hai aggiunto l'utente al gruppo audio e non ricordo quale altro?

Prova ad avviare esound manualmente od in modalità "verbose" modificando l'init.

----------

## makaveli87

 *elegos wrote:*   

> degnaci almeno di un lspci | grep Audio e delle configurazioni ALSA nel kernel...

 

No l'avevo fatto perchè pensavo che alsa funzionasse...

comunque

```

albypc alby # lspci |grep audio

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

albypc linux # cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep SND

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP=m

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

```

 *Quote:*   

> hai aggiunto l'utente al gruppo audio e non ricordo quale altro?
> 
> Prova ad avviare esound manualmente od in modalità "verbose" modificando l'init.
> 
> 

 

```
alby@albypc ~ $ groups 

wheel mail man audio cdrom video cdrw usb users alby plugdev

alby@albypc ~ $ 

```

Siccome il verbose non dice niente posto il debug:

```

+ [[ '' != \y\e\s ]]

+ source /sbin/functions.sh

++ RC_GOT_FUNCTIONS=yes

++ [[ -f /etc/conf.d/rc ]]

++ source /etc/conf.d/rc

+++ RC_TTY_NUMBER=11

+++ RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP=yes

+++ RC_INTERACTIVE=yes

+++ RC_HOTPLUG=yes

+++ RC_COLDPLUG=yes

+++ RC_PLUG_SERVICES='!net.eth*'

+++ RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING=no

+++ RC_DOWN_INTERFACE=yes

+++ RC_VOLUME_ORDER='raid evms lvm dm'

+++ RC_VERBOSE=no

+++ RC_BOOTLOG=no

+++ RC_BOOTCHART=no

+++ RC_USE_FSTAB=no

+++ RC_USE_CONFIG_PROFILE=yes

+++ RC_FORCE_AUTO=no

+++ RC_DEVICES=auto

+++ RC_DEVICE_TARBALL=no

+++ RC_DMESG_LEVEL=1

+++ RC_RETRY_KILL=yes

+++ RC_RETRY_TIMEOUT=1

+++ RC_RETRY_COUNT=5

+++ RC_FAIL_ON_ZOMBIE=no

+++ RC_KILL_CHILDREN=no

+++ RC_WAIT_ON_START=0.1

+++ svcdir=/var/lib/init.d

+++ svcmount=no

+++ svcfstype=tmpfs

+++ svcsize=2048

++ declare -r svclib=/lib/rcscripts

++ declare -r svcdir=/var/lib/init.d

++ svcmount=no

++ svcfstype=tmpfs

++ svcsize=2048

++ deptypes='need use'

++ ordtypes='before after'

++ RC_QUIET_STDOUT=no

++ RC_VERBOSE=no

++ RC_NOCOLOR=no

++ RC_ENDCOL=yes

++ RC_TTY_NUMBER=11

++ RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP=yes

++ RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING=no

++ RC_USE_FSTAB=no

++ RC_USE_CONFIG_PROFILE=yes

++ RC_FORCE_AUTO=no

++ RC_DEVICES=auto

++ RC_DOWN_INTERFACE=yes

++ RC_VOLUME_ORDER='raid evms lvm dm'

++ RC_INDENTATION=

++ RC_DEFAULT_INDENT=2

++ RC_DOT_PATTERN=

++ import_addon splash-functions.sh

++ local addon=/lib/rcscripts/addons/splash-functions.sh

++ has_addon splash-functions.sh

++ [[ -e /lib/rcscripts/addons/splash-functions.sh ]]

++ return 1

++ [[ -f /sbin/splash-functions.sh ]]

++ import_addon profiling-functions.sh

++ local addon=/lib/rcscripts/addons/profiling-functions.sh

++ has_addon profiling-functions.sh

++ [[ -e /lib/rcscripts/addons/profiling-functions.sh ]]

++ return 1

++ [[ no == \y\e\s ]]

++ _RC_GET_KV_CACHE=

++ NET_FS_LIST='afs cifs coda davfs fuse gfs ncpfs nfs nfs4 ocfs2 shfs smbfs'

++ [[ -z '' ]]

++ PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

++ [[ -z '' ]]

+++ /sbin/consoletype

++ export CONSOLETYPE=pty

++ CONSOLETYPE=pty

++ [[ pty == \s\e\r\i\a\l ]]

++ for arg in '"$@"'

++ case "${arg}" in

++ for arg in '"$@"'

++ case "${arg}" in

++ for arg in '"$@"'

++ case "${arg}" in

++ setup_defaultlevels

++ get_bootconfig

++ local copt=

++ local newbootlevel=

++ local newsoftlevel=

++ [[ -r /proc/cmdline ]]

++ for copt in '$(</proc/cmdline)'

++ case "${copt%=*}" in

++ for copt in '$(</proc/cmdline)'

++ case "${copt%=*}" in

++ [[ -n '' ]]

++ export BOOTLEVEL=boot

++ BOOTLEVEL=boot

++ [[ -n '' ]]

++ export DEFAULTLEVEL=default

++ DEFAULTLEVEL=default

++ return 0

++ get_bootparam noconfigprofile

++ local x copt params retval=1

++ [[ ! -r /proc/cmdline ]]

++ for copt in '$(< /proc/cmdline)'

++ [[ root == \g\e\n\t\o\o ]]

++ for copt in '$(< /proc/cmdline)'

++ [[ video == \g\e\n\t\o\o ]]

++ return 1

++ get_bootparam configprofile

++ local x copt params retval=1

++ [[ ! -r /proc/cmdline ]]

++ for copt in '$(< /proc/cmdline)'

++ [[ root == \g\e\n\t\o\o ]]

++ for copt in '$(< /proc/cmdline)'

++ [[ video == \g\e\n\t\o\o ]]

++ return 1

++ [[ yes == \y\e\s ]]

++ [[ -n default ]]

++ [[ -d /etc/runlevels/boot.default ]]

++ [[ -L /etc/runlevels/boot.default ]]

++ [[ -z '' ]]

++ [[ -f /var/lib/init.d/softlevel ]]

++ export SOFTLEVEL=default

++ SOFTLEVEL=default

++ return 0

++ [[ -n /sbin/functions.sh ]]

++ [[ /sbin/runscript.sh != \/\s\b\i\n\/\r\c ]]

++ declare -r BOOTLEVEL DEFAULTLEVEL SOFTLEVEL

++ [[ -n '' ]]

++ COLS=0

++ ((  COLS == 0  ))

++++ stty size

+++ set -- 24 80

+++ echo 80

++ COLS=80

++ ((  COLS > 0  ))

++ [[ yes == \y\e\s ]]

++ ENDCOL='[A[72C'

++ [[ no == \y\e\s ]]

++ GOOD='[32;01m'

++ WARN='[33;01m'

++ BAD='[31;01m'

++ HILITE='[36;01m'

++ BRACKET='[34;01m'

++ NORMAL='[0m'

+ [[ 0 != \0 ]]

+ myscript=/etc/init.d/esound

+ [[ -L /etc/init.d/esound ]]

+ SVCNAME=/etc/init.d/esound

+ declare -r SVCNAME=esound

+ export SVCNAME

+ myservice=esound

+ svc_trap

+ trap 'eerror "ERROR:  ${SVCNAME} caught an interrupt"; exit 1' INT QUIT TSTP

+ [[ -e /dev/.rcsysinit ]]

+ [[ '' == \1 ]]

+ svcpause=no

+ [[ '' != \y\e\s ]]

+ source /lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-services.sh

++ RC_GOT_SERVICES=yes

++ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

++ [[ '' != \y\e\s ]]

++ [[ 0 == \0 ]]

++ /sbin/depscan.sh

++ source /var/lib/init.d/deptree

+++ declare -r rc_type_ineed=2

+++ declare -r rc_type_needsme=3

+++ declare -r rc_type_iuse=4

+++ declare -r rc_type_usesme=5

+++ declare -r rc_type_ibefore=6

+++ declare -r rc_type_iafter=7

+++ declare -r rc_type_broken=8

+++ declare -r rc_type_mtime=9

+++ declare -r rc_index_scale=10

+++ declare -a RC_DEPEND_TREE

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[0]=42

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[10]=consolekit

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[10+2]=dbus

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[10+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[10+4]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[10+5]=xdm

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[10+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[10+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[10+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[10+9]=1211616901

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[20]=crypto-loop

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[20+2]='checkroot modules'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[20+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[20+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[20+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[20+6]='local localmount'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[20+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[20+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[20+9]=1211820424

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[30]=cupsd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[30+2]='avahi-daemon dbus'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[30+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[30+4]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[30+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[30+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[30+7]='checkroot syslog-ng'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[30+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[30+9]=1211903579

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[40]=dbus

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[40+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[40+3]='avahi-daemon consolekit cupsd hald'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[40+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[40+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[40+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[40+7]='bootmisc checkroot'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[40+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[40+9]=1211560253

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[50]=device-mapper

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[50+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[50+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[50+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[50+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[50+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[50+7]='checkroot dmeventd'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[50+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[50+9]=1211562223

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[60]=dmcrypt

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[60+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[60+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[60+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[60+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[60+6]='checkfs local'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[60+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[60+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[60+9]=1211563465

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[70]=modules

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[70+2]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[70+3]='checkfs crypto-loop'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[70+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[70+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[70+6]='alsasound local xdm'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[70+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[70+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[70+9]=1204131368

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[80]=dmeventd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[80+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[80+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[80+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[80+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[80+6]='device-mapper local'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[80+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[80+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[80+9]=1211562223

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[90]=net.eth0

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[90+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[90+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[90+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[90+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[90+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[90+7]='bootmisc checkroot hostname net.lo'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[90+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[90+9]=1211391683

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[100]=esound

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[100+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[100+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[100+4]='alsasound net'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[100+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[100+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[100+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[100+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[100+9]=1211701219

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[110]=net.eth1

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[110+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[110+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[110+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[110+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[110+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[110+7]='bootmisc checkroot hostname net.lo'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[110+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[110+9]=1211487082

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[120]=net.lo

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[120+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[120+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[120+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[120+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[120+6]='local net.eth0 net.eth1'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[120+7]='bootmisc checkroot hostname'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[120+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[120+9]=1204131368

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[130]=netmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[130+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[130+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[130+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[130+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[130+6]='local xdm'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[130+7]='avahi-daemon checkroot'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[130+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[130+9]=1204131368

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[140]=nscd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[140+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[140+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[140+4]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[140+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[140+6]='hald local'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[140+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[140+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[140+9]=1203077671

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[150]=numlock

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[150+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[150+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[150+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[150+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[150+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[150+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[150+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[150+9]=1204131368

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[160]=pydoc-2.4

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[160+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[160+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[160+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[160+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[160+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[160+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[160+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[160+9]=1211895676

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[170]=rmnologin

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[170+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[170+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[170+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[170+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[170+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[170+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[170+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[170+9]=1204131368

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[180]=acpid

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[180+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[180+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[180+4]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[180+5]='hald xdm'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[180+6]='hald local'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[180+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[180+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[180+9]=1211819262

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[190]=alsasound

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[190+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[190+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[190+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[190+5]=esound

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[190+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[190+7]='bootmisc checkroot modules xdm'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[190+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[190+9]=1211618100

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[200]=avahi-daemon

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[200+2]=dbus

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[200+3]='avahi-dnsconfd cupsd'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[200+4]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[200+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[200+6]='local netmount'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[200+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[200+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[200+9]=1211899625

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[210]=avahi-dnsconfd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[210+2]=avahi-daemon

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[210+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[210+4]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[210+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[210+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[210+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[210+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[210+9]=1211899625

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[220]=bootmisc

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[220+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[220+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[220+4]='clock hostname'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[220+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[220+6]='alsasound dbus local net.eth0 net.eth1 net.lo syslog-ng xdm'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[220+7]='checkroot hdparm'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[220+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[220+9]=1204131368

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[230]=checkfs

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[230+2]='checkroot modules'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[230+3]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[230+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[230+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[230+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[230+7]='checkroot dmcrypt'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[230+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[230+9]=1204131368

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[240]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[240+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[240+3]='checkfs crypto-loop hostname modules'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[240+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[240+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[240+6]='acpid alsasound avahi-daemon avahi-dnsconfd bootmisc checkfs clock consolefont consolekit crypto-loop cupsd dbus device-mapper dmcrypt dmeventd esound gpm hald hdparm hostname keymaps local localmount mit-krb5kadmind mit-krb5kdc modules net.eth0 net.eth1 net.lo netmount nscd numlock pydoc-2.4 rmnologin rsyncd sshd syslog-ng udev-postmount urandom xdm'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[240+7]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[240+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[240+9]=1204131368

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[250]=clock

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[250+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[250+3]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[250+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[250+5]=bootmisc

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[250+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[250+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[250+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[250+9]=1204131368

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[260]=consolefont

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[260+2]='keymaps localmount'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[260+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[260+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[260+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[260+6]='local xdm'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[260+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[260+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[260+9]=1204131368

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[270]=gpm

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[270+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[270+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[270+4]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[270+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[270+6]='local xdm'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[270+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[270+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[270+9]=1211493003

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[280]=hald

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[280+2]=dbus

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[280+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[280+4]='acpid syslog-ng'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[280+5]=xdm

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[280+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[280+7]='acpid checkroot nscd'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[280+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[280+9]=1211897983

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[290]=hdparm

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[290+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[290+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[290+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[290+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[290+6]='bootmisc local'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[290+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[290+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[290+9]=1211744787

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[300]=hostname

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[300+2]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[300+3]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[300+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[300+5]=bootmisc

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[300+6]='local net.eth0 net.eth1 net.lo'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[300+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[300+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[300+9]=1204131368

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[310]=keymaps

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[310+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[310+3]=consolefont

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[310+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[310+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[310+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[310+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[310+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[310+9]=1204131368

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[320]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[320+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[320+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[320+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[320+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[320+6]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[320+7]='acpid alsasound avahi-daemon avahi-dnsconfd bootmisc checkfs checkroot clock consolefont consolekit crypto-loop cupsd dbus device-mapper dmcrypt dmeventd esound gpm hald hdparm hostname keymaps localmount mit-krb5kadmind mit-krb5kdc modules net.eth0 net.eth1 net.lo netmount nscd numlock pydoc-2.4 rmnologin rsyncd sshd syslog-ng udev-postmount urandom xdm'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[320+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[320+9]=1204131368

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[330]=rsyncd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[330+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[330+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[330+4]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[330+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[330+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[330+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[330+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[330+9]=1208980261

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[340]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[340+2]=checkfs

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[340+3]='acpid alsasound bootmisc clock consolefont dbus gpm keymaps net.eth0 net.eth1 net.lo numlock rmnologin syslog-ng udev-postmount urandom xdm'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[340+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[340+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[340+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[340+7]='checkroot crypto-loop'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[340+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[340+9]=1204131368

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[350]=mit-krb5kadmind

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[350+2]='mit-krb5kdc net'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[350+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[350+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[350+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[350+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[350+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[350+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[350+9]=1211819679

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[360]=mit-krb5kdc

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[360+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[360+3]=mit-krb5kadmind

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[360+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[360+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[360+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[360+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[360+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[360+9]=1211819679

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[370]=sshd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[370+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[370+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[370+4]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[370+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[370+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[370+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[370+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[370+9]=1211896369

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[380]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[380+2]='clock hostname localmount'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[380+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[380+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[380+5]='acpid consolekit gpm hald sshd'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[380+6]='cupsd local'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[380+7]='bootmisc checkroot'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[380+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[380+9]=1211819301

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[390]=udev-postmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[390+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[390+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[390+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[390+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[390+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[390+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[390+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[390+9]=1211897852

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[400]=urandom

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[400+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[400+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[400+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[400+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[400+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[400+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[400+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[400+9]=1204131368

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[410]=xdm

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[410+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[410+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[410+4]='acpid consolekit hald'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[410+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[410+6]='alsasound local'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[410+7]='bootmisc checkroot consolefont gpm modules netmount'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[410+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[410+9]=1211896873

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[420]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[420+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[420+3]='mit-krb5kadmind mit-krb5kdc netmount pydoc-2.4 sshd'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[420+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[420+5]='avahi-daemon avahi-dnsconfd cupsd esound nscd rsyncd'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[420+6]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[420+7]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[420+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[420+9]=

+++ declare -r RC_DEPEND_TREE

+++ declare -r RC_GOT_DEPTREE_INFO=yes

+++ declare -r LOGGER_SERVICE=syslog-ng

++ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

++ rc_name=

++ rc_index=0

++ rc_ineed=

++ rc_needsme=

++ rc_iuse=

++ rc_usesme=

++ rc_ibefore=

++ rc_iafter=

++ rc_broken=

++ rc_mtime=

+ [[ '' != \y\e\s ]]

+ source /lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-daemon.sh

++ RC_GOT_DAEMON=yes

++ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

++ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

++ RC_RETRY_KILL=no

++ RC_RETRY_TIMEOUT=1

++ RC_RETRY_COUNT=5

++ RC_FAIL_ON_ZOMBIE=no

++ RC_KILL_CHILDREN=no

++ RC_WAIT_ON_START=0.1

+ net_service esound

+ [[ -n esound ]]

+ [[ esound == \n\e\t ]]

++ add_suffix /etc/conf.d/esound

++ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

++ local suffix=default

++ [[ default == \b\o\o\t ]]

++ [[ default == \r\e\b\o\o\t ]]

++ [[ default == \s\h\u\t\d\o\w\n ]]

++ [[ default == \s\i\n\g\l\e ]]

++ [[ -e /etc/conf.d/esound.default ]]

++ echo /etc/conf.d/esound

++ return 0

+ conf=/etc/conf.d/esound

+ [[ -e /etc/conf.d/esound ]]

+ source /etc/conf.d/esound

++ ESD_START='-nobeeps -as 2'

++ ESD_OPTIONS='-tcp -public'

++ add_suffix /etc/rc.conf

++ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

++ local suffix=default

++ [[ default == \b\o\o\t ]]

++ [[ default == \r\e\b\o\o\t ]]

++ [[ default == \s\h\u\t\d\o\w\n ]]

++ [[ default == \s\i\n\g\l\e ]]

++ [[ -e /etc/rc.conf.default ]]

++ echo /etc/rc.conf

++ return 0

+ conf=/etc/rc.conf

+ [[ -e /etc/rc.conf ]]

+ source /etc/rc.conf

++ UNICODE=yes

++ EDITOR=/bin/nano

+ mylevel=default

+ [[ default == \b\o\o\t ]]

+ [[ default == \r\e\b\o\o\t ]]

+ [[ default == \s\h\u\t\d\o\w\n ]]

+ service_started esound

+ test_service_state esound started

+ [[ -z esound ]]

+ [[ -z started ]]

+ local f=/var/lib/init.d/started/esound

+ [[ ! -x /etc/init.d/esound ]]

+ [[ -e /var/lib/init.d/started/esound ]]

+ svcstarted=1

+ service_inactive esound

+ test_service_state esound inactive

+ [[ -z esound ]]

+ [[ -z inactive ]]

+ local f=/var/lib/init.d/inactive/esound

+ [[ ! -x /etc/init.d/esound ]]

+ [[ -e /var/lib/init.d/inactive/esound ]]

+ svcinactive=1

++ bash -n /etc/init.d/esound

+ rcscript_errors=

+ opts='start stop restart'

+ source /etc/init.d/esound

+ [[ -z start stop restart ]]

+ shift

+ [[ 2 -lt 1 ]]

+ for arg in '"$@"'

+ case "${arg}" in

+ for arg in '"$@"'

+ case "${arg}" in

+ retval=0

+ for arg in '"$@"'

+ case "${arg}" in

+ for arg in '"$@"'

+ case "${arg}" in

+ svc_start

+ local x= y= retval=0 startinactive=

+ is_runlevel_start

+ [[ -d /var/lib/init.d/softscripts.old ]]

+ service_started esound

+ test_service_state esound started

+ [[ -z esound ]]

+ [[ -z started ]]

+ local f=/var/lib/init.d/started/esound

+ [[ ! -x /etc/init.d/esound ]]

+ [[ -e /var/lib/init.d/started/esound ]]

+ service_inactive esound

+ test_service_state esound inactive

+ [[ -z esound ]]

+ [[ -z inactive ]]

+ local f=/var/lib/init.d/inactive/esound

+ [[ ! -x /etc/init.d/esound ]]

+ [[ -e /var/lib/init.d/inactive/esound ]]

+ mark_service_starting esound

+ [[ -z esound ]]

+ ln -sn /etc/init.d/esound /var/lib/init.d/starting/esound

+ [[ -f /var/lib/init.d/started/esound ]]

+ [[ -f /var/lib/init.d/inactive/esound ]]

+ return 0

+ trap svc_quit INT QUIT TSTP

+ service_message 'Service esound starting'

+ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

+ [[ '' == \y\e\s ]]

+ local cmd=einfo

+ case "$1" in

+ local r=no

+ RC_QUIET_STDOUT=no

+ einfo 'Service esound starting'

+ einfon 'Service esound starting\n'

+ [[ no == \y\e\s ]]

+ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

+ echo -ne ' [32;01m*[0m Service esound starting\n'

 [32;01m*[0m Service esound starting

+ LAST_E_CMD=einfon

+ return 0

+ LAST_E_CMD=einfo

+ return 0

+ RC_QUIET_STDOUT=no

+ broken esound

+ check_dependency broken esound

+ [[ -z broken ]]

+ [[ -z esound ]]

+ local x myservice deps

+ [[ esound == \-\t ]]

+ myservice=esound

+ get_dep_info esound

+ [[ -z esound ]]

+ local myservice=esound

+ [[ esound == '' ]]

++ get_service_index esound 0

++ [[ -z esound ]]

++ [[ -z 0 ]]

++ local x myservice=esound index=0

++ [[ -n 0 ]]

++ [[ 0 -gt 0 ]]

++ (( x=1 ))

++ (( x<=42 ))

++ index=10

++ [[ esound == \c\o\n\s\o\l\e\k\i\t ]]

++ (( x++  ))

++ (( x<=42 ))

++ index=20

++ [[ esound == \c\r\y\p\t\o\-\l\o\o\p ]]

++ (( x++  ))

++ (( x<=42 ))

++ index=30

++ [[ esound == \c\u\p\s\d ]]

++ (( x++  ))

++ (( x<=42 ))

++ index=40

++ [[ esound == \d\b\u\s ]]

++ (( x++  ))

++ (( x<=42 ))

++ index=50

++ [[ esound == \d\e\v\i\c\e\-\m\a\p\p\e\r ]]

++ (( x++  ))

++ (( x<=42 ))

++ index=60

++ [[ esound == \d\m\c\r\y\p\t ]]

++ (( x++  ))

++ (( x<=42 ))

++ index=70

++ [[ esound == \m\o\d\u\l\e\s ]]

++ (( x++  ))

++ (( x<=42 ))

++ index=80

++ [[ esound == \d\m\e\v\e\n\t\d ]]

++ (( x++  ))

++ (( x<=42 ))

++ index=90

++ [[ esound == \n\e\t\.\e\t\h\0 ]]

++ (( x++  ))

++ (( x<=42 ))

++ index=100

++ [[ esound == \e\s\o\u\n\d ]]

++ echo 100

++ return 0

+ rc_index=100

+ rc_mtime=1211701219

+ rc_name=esound

+ rc_ineed=

+ rc_needsme=

+ rc_iuse='alsasound net'

+ rc_usesme=

+ rc_ibefore=local

+ rc_iafter=checkroot

+ rc_broken=

+ rc_mtime=1211701219

+ return 0

+ deps=rc_broken

+ [[ -z '' ]]

+ return 1

+ local ib_save=

+ unset IN_BACKGROUND

+ [[ 0 == \0 ]]

+ [[ '' != \y\e\s ]]

++ ineed esound

++ check_dependency ineed esound

++ [[ -z ineed ]]

++ [[ -z esound ]]

++ local x myservice deps

++ [[ esound == \-\t ]]

++ myservice=esound

++ get_dep_info esound

++ [[ -z esound ]]

++ local myservice=esound

++ [[ esound == \e\s\o\u\n\d ]]

++ [[ -n 1211701219 ]]

++ return 0

++ deps=rc_ineed

++ [[ -z '' ]]

++ return 1

++ valid_iuse esound

++ valid_i use esound

++ local mylevel=boot x= valid=

++ [[ use != \a\f\t\e\r ]]

++ [[ use != \u\s\e ]]

++ [[ -f /var/lib/init.d/softlevel ]]

++ mylevel=default

+++ iuse esound

+++ check_dependency iuse esound

+++ [[ -z iuse ]]

+++ [[ -z esound ]]

+++ local x myservice deps

+++ [[ esound == \-\t ]]

+++ myservice=esound

+++ get_dep_info esound

+++ [[ -z esound ]]

+++ local myservice=esound

+++ [[ esound == \e\s\o\u\n\d ]]

+++ [[ -n 1211701219 ]]

+++ return 0

+++ deps=rc_iuse

+++ [[ -z alsasound net ]]

+++ [[ esound == \-\t ]]

+++ echo 'alsasound net'

+++ return 0

++ for x in '$( i$1 "$2" )'

++ [[ -e /etc/runlevels/boot/alsasound ]]

++ [[ -e /etc/runlevels/default/alsasound ]]

++ valid=' alsasound'

++ for x in '$( i$1 "$2" )'

++ [[ -e /etc/runlevels/boot/net ]]

++ [[ -e /etc/runlevels/default/net ]]

++ [[ net == \n\e\t ]]

++ valid=' alsasound net'

++ echo 'alsasound net'

++ return 0

+ local 'startupservices= alsasound net'

+ local netservices=

++ dolisting '/etc/runlevels/boot/net.*'

++ local x=

++ local y=

++ local tmpstr=

++ local mylist=

++ local 'mypath=/etc/runlevels/boot/net.*'

++ [[ /etc/runlevels/boot/net.* != \/\e\t\c\/\r\u\n\l\e\v\e\l\s\/\b\o\o\t\/\n\e\t\.\* ]]

++ for x in '${mypath}'

++ [[ ! -e /etc/runlevels/boot/net.lo ]]

++ [[ ! -d /etc/runlevels/boot/net.lo ]]

++ [[ -L /etc/runlevels/boot/net.lo ]]

+++ ls /etc/runlevels/boot/net.lo

++ mylist=' /etc/runlevels/boot/net.lo'

++ echo ' /etc/runlevels/boot/net.lo'

++ dolisting '/etc/runlevels/default/net.*'

++ local x=

++ local y=

++ local tmpstr=

++ local mylist=

++ local 'mypath=/etc/runlevels/default/net.*'

++ [[ /etc/runlevels/default/net.* != \/\e\t\c\/\r\u\n\l\e\v\e\l\s\/\d\e\f\a\u\l\t\/\n\e\t\.\* ]]

++ for x in '${mypath}'

++ [[ ! -e /etc/runlevels/default/net.eth1 ]]

++ [[ ! -d /etc/runlevels/default/net.eth1 ]]

++ [[ -L /etc/runlevels/default/net.eth1 ]]

+++ ls /etc/runlevels/default/net.eth1

++ mylist=' /etc/runlevels/default/net.eth1'

++ echo ' /etc/runlevels/default/net.eth1'

++ dolisting '/var/lib/init.d/coldplugged/net.*'

++ local x=

++ local y=

++ local tmpstr=

++ local mylist=

++ local 'mypath=/var/lib/init.d/coldplugged/net.*'

++ [[ /var/lib/init.d/coldplugged/net.* != \/\v\a\r\/\l\i\b\/\i\n\i\t\.\d\/\c\o\l\d\p\l\u\g\g\e\d\/\n\e\t\.\* ]]

++ for x in '${mypath}'

++ [[ ! -e /var/lib/init.d/coldplugged/net.* ]]

++ continue

++ echo ''

+ for x in '$(dolisting "/etc/runlevels/${BOOTLEVEL}/net.*")' '$(dolisting "/etc/runlevels/${mylevel}/net.*")' '$(dolisting "/var/lib/init.d/coldplugged/net.*")'

+ netservices=' net.lo'

+ for x in '$(dolisting "/etc/runlevels/${BOOTLEVEL}/net.*")' '$(dolisting "/etc/runlevels/${mylevel}/net.*")' '$(dolisting "/var/lib/init.d/coldplugged/net.*")'

+ netservices=' net.lo net.eth1'

+ is_runlevel_start

+ [[ -d /var/lib/init.d/softscripts.old ]]

+ for x in '${startupservices}'

+ [[ alsasound == \n\e\t ]]

+ [[ alsasound != \n\e\t ]]

+ service_stopped alsasound

+ [[ -z alsasound ]]

+ service_starting alsasound

+ test_service_state alsasound starting

+ [[ -z alsasound ]]

+ [[ -z starting ]]

+ local f=/var/lib/init.d/starting/alsasound

+ [[ ! -x /etc/init.d/alsasound ]]

+ [[ -e /var/lib/init.d/starting/alsasound ]]

+ service_started alsasound

+ test_service_state alsasound started

+ [[ -z alsasound ]]

+ [[ -z started ]]

+ local f=/var/lib/init.d/started/alsasound

+ [[ ! -x /etc/init.d/alsasound ]]

+ [[ -e /var/lib/init.d/started/alsasound ]]

+ return 1

+ for x in '${startupservices}'

+ [[ net == \n\e\t ]]

+ net_service esound

+ [[ -n esound ]]

+ [[ esound == \n\e\t ]]

+ is_net_up

+ local x=

+ case "${RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING}" in

++ dolisting '/var/lib/init.d/started/net.*'

++ local x=

++ local y=

++ local tmpstr=

++ local mylist=

++ local 'mypath=/var/lib/init.d/started/net.*'

++ [[ /var/lib/init.d/started/net.* != \/\v\a\r\/\l\i\b\/\i\n\i\t\.\d\/\s\t\a\r\t\e\d\/\n\e\t\.\* ]]

++ for x in '${mypath}'

++ [[ ! -e /var/lib/init.d/started/net.eth1 ]]

++ [[ ! -d /var/lib/init.d/started/net.eth1 ]]

++ [[ -L /var/lib/init.d/started/net.eth1 ]]

+++ ls /var/lib/init.d/started/net.eth1

++ mylist=' /var/lib/init.d/started/net.eth1'

++ for x in '${mypath}'

++ [[ ! -e /var/lib/init.d/started/net.lo ]]

++ [[ ! -d /var/lib/init.d/started/net.lo ]]

++ [[ -L /var/lib/init.d/started/net.lo ]]

+++ ls /var/lib/init.d/started/net.lo

++ mylist=' /var/lib/init.d/started/net.eth1 /var/lib/init.d/started/net.lo'

++ echo ' /var/lib/init.d/started/net.eth1 /var/lib/init.d/started/net.lo'

+ for x in '$(dolisting "${svcdir}/started/net.*")'

+ local y=net.eth1

+ [[ net.eth1 == '' ]]

+ [[ net.eth1 != \n\e\t\.\l\o ]]

+ return 0

+ [[ net != \n\e\t ]]

+ is_runlevel_start

+ [[ -d /var/lib/init.d/softscripts.old ]]

+ [[   alsasound net  == *\ \n\e\t\ * ]]

+ startupservices='  alsasound net '

+ startupservices='  alsasound  net.lo net.eth1 '

+ startupservices='  alsasound  net.lo net.eth1 '

+ for x in '${startupservices}'

+ service_started alsasound

+ test_service_state alsasound started

+ [[ -z alsasound ]]

+ [[ -z started ]]

+ local f=/var/lib/init.d/started/alsasound

+ [[ ! -x /etc/init.d/alsasound ]]

+ [[ -e /var/lib/init.d/started/alsasound ]]

+ continue

+ for x in '${startupservices}'

+ service_started net.lo

+ test_service_state net.lo started

+ [[ -z net.lo ]]

+ [[ -z started ]]

+ local f=/var/lib/init.d/started/net.lo

+ [[ ! -x /etc/init.d/net.lo ]]

+ [[ -e /var/lib/init.d/started/net.lo ]]

+ continue

+ for x in '${startupservices}'

+ service_started net.eth1

+ test_service_state net.eth1 started

+ [[ -z net.eth1 ]]

+ [[ -z started ]]

+ local f=/var/lib/init.d/started/net.eth1

+ [[ ! -x /etc/init.d/net.eth1 ]]

+ [[ -e /var/lib/init.d/started/net.eth1 ]]

+ continue

+ [[ -n '' ]]

+ [[ 0 == \0 ]]

+ IN_BACKGROUND=

+ [[ -n '' ]]

+ [[ yes == \y\e\s ]]

+ [[ no != \y\e\s ]]

+ RC_QUIET_STDOUT=yes

+ start

+ ebegin 'Starting esound'

+ local 'msg=Starting esound' dots spaces=

+ [[ yes == \y\e\s ]]

+ return 0

+ start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --background --exec /usr/bin/esound-esd -- -nobeeps -as 2 -tcp -public

++ requote --start --quiet --background --exec /usr/bin/esound-esd -- -nobeeps -as 2 -tcp -public

++ local 'q='\'''

++ set -- --start --quiet --background --exec /usr/bin/esound-esd -- -nobeeps -as 2 -tcp -public

++ set -- ''\''--start' ''\''--quiet' ''\''--background' ''\''--exec' ''\''/usr/bin/esound-esd' ''\''--' ''\''-nobeeps' ''\''-as' ''\''2' ''\''-tcp' ''\''-public'

++ set -- ''\''--start'\''' ''\''--quiet'\''' ''\''--background'\''' ''\''--exec'\''' ''\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\''' ''\''--'\''' ''\''-nobeeps'\''' ''\''-as'\''' ''\''2'\''' ''\''-tcp'\''' ''\''-public'\'''

++ echo ''\''--start'\'' '\''--quiet'\'' '\''--background'\'' '\''--exec'\'' '\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\'' '\''--'\'' '\''-nobeeps'\'' '\''-as'\'' '\''2'\'' '\''-tcp'\'' '\''-public'\'''

+ local 'args='\''--start'\'' '\''--quiet'\'' '\''--background'\'' '\''--exec'\'' '\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\'' '\''--'\'' '\''-nobeeps'\'' '\''-as'\'' '\''2'\'' '\''-tcp'\'' '\''-public'\''' result i

+ local cmd name pidfile pid stopping signal nothing=false

+ local daemonfile=

+ RC_DAEMONS=()

+ RC_PIDFILES=()

+ RC_NAMES=()

+ local -a RC_DAEMONS RC_PIDFILES RC_NAMES

+ [[ -n esound ]]

+ daemonfile=/var/lib/init.d/daemons/esound

+ [[ -e /var/lib/init.d/daemons/esound ]]

+ rc_setup_daemon_vars

+ sargs=("${args%% \'--\' *}")

+ eargs=()

+ local -a sargs eargs

+ local 'x='\''--start'\'' '\''--quiet'\'' '\''--background'\'' '\''--exec'\'' '\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\'''\''-nobeeps'\'' '\''-as'\'' '\''2'\'' '\''-tcp'\'' '\''-public'\''' i=

+ [[ '--start' '--quiet' '--background' '--exec' '/usr/bin/esound-esd''-nobeeps' '-as' '2' '-tcp' '-public' != \'\-\-\s\t\a\r\t\'\ \'\-\-\q\u\i\e\t\'\ \'\-\-\b\a\c\k\g\r\o\u\n\d\'\ \'\-\-\e\x\e\c\'\ \'\/\u\s\r\/\b\i\n\/\e\s\o\u\n\d\-\e\s\d\'\ \'\-\-\'\ \'\-\n\o\b\e\e\p\s\'\ \'\-\a\s\'\ \'\2\'\ \'\-\t\c\p\'\ \'\-\p\u\b\l\i\c\' ]]

+ eargs=("${args##* \'--\' }")

+ eval rc_shift_args ''\''--start'\'' '\''--quiet'\'' '\''--background'\'' '\''--exec'\'' '\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\'''

++ rc_shift_args --start --quiet --background --exec /usr/bin/esound-esd

++ local addvar

++ [[ 5 != \0 ]]

++ [[ --start != \-* ]]

++ unset addvar

++ case "$1" in

++ stopping=false

++ shift

++ [[ 4 != \0 ]]

++ [[ --quiet != \-* ]]

++ unset addvar

++ case "$1" in

++ shift

++ [[ 3 != \0 ]]

++ [[ --background != \-* ]]

++ unset addvar

++ case "$1" in

++ shift

++ [[ 2 != \0 ]]

++ [[ --exec != \-* ]]

++ unset addvar

++ case "$1" in

++ addvar=cmd

++ shift

++ [[ 1 != \0 ]]

++ [[ /usr/bin/esound-esd != \-* ]]

++ [[ -n cmd ]]

++ [[ -z '' ]]

++ eval 'cmd="/usr/bin/esound-esd"'

+++ cmd=/usr/bin/esound-esd

++ shift

++ continue

++ [[ 0 != \0 ]]

++ [[ -z 5 ]]

++ [[ 5 != \5 ]]

+ [[ -n '' ]]

++ bash_variable esound

++ local args=esound

++ LC_ALL=C

++ echo esound

+ local bash_service=esound

+ [[ -n '' ]]

+ return 0

+ false

+ false

+ rc_start_daemon

+ eval /sbin/start-stop-daemon ''\''--start'\'' '\''--quiet'\'' '\''--background'\'' '\''--exec'\'' '\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\'' '\''--'\'' '\''-nobeeps'\'' '\''-as'\'' '\''2'\'' '\''-tcp'\'' '\''-public'\'''

++ /sbin/start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --background --exec /usr/bin/esound-esd -- -nobeeps -as 2 -tcp -public

+ local retval=0

+ [[ 0 != \0 ]]

+ [[ 0.1 == \0 ]]

+ local i=0

+ (( i=0 ))

+ (( i<10 ))

+ is_daemon_running /usr/bin/esound-esd ''

+ local cmd pidfile pids pid

+ [[ 2 == \1 ]]

+ local i j=2

+ (( i=0 ))

+ (( i<j-1 ))

+ cmd=' /usr/bin/esound-esd'

+ shift

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<j-1 ))

+ pidfile=

++ pidof /usr/bin/esound-esd

++ local arg args

++ for arg in '"$@"'

++ [[ esound-esd == \r\p\c\.\n\f\s\d ]]

++ args=' '\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\'''

++ eval /bin/pidof -x ''\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\'''

+++ /bin/pidof -x /usr/bin/esound-esd

+ pids=

+ [[ -z '' ]]

+ return 1

+ LC_ALL=C

+ /bin/sleep 0.1

+ (( i++ ))

+ (( i<10 ))

+ is_daemon_running /usr/bin/esound-esd ''

+ local cmd pidfile pids pid

+ [[ 2 == \1 ]]

+ local i j=2

+ (( i=0 ))

+ (( i<j-1 ))

+ cmd=' /usr/bin/esound-esd'

+ shift

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<j-1 ))

+ pidfile=

++ pidof /usr/bin/esound-esd

++ local arg args

++ for arg in '"$@"'

++ [[ esound-esd == \r\p\c\.\n\f\s\d ]]

++ args=' '\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\'''

++ eval /bin/pidof -x ''\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\'''

+++ /bin/pidof -x /usr/bin/esound-esd

+ pids=

+ [[ -z '' ]]

+ return 1

+ LC_ALL=C

+ /bin/sleep 0.1

+ (( i++ ))

+ (( i<10 ))

+ is_daemon_running /usr/bin/esound-esd ''

+ local cmd pidfile pids pid

+ [[ 2 == \1 ]]

+ local i j=2

+ (( i=0 ))

+ (( i<j-1 ))

+ cmd=' /usr/bin/esound-esd'

+ shift

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<j-1 ))

+ pidfile=

++ pidof /usr/bin/esound-esd

++ local arg args

++ for arg in '"$@"'

++ [[ esound-esd == \r\p\c\.\n\f\s\d ]]

++ args=' '\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\'''

++ eval /bin/pidof -x ''\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\'''

+++ /bin/pidof -x /usr/bin/esound-esd

+ pids=

+ [[ -z '' ]]

+ return 1

+ LC_ALL=C

+ /bin/sleep 0.1

+ (( i++ ))

+ (( i<10 ))

+ is_daemon_running /usr/bin/esound-esd ''

+ local cmd pidfile pids pid

+ [[ 2 == \1 ]]

+ local i j=2

+ (( i=0 ))

+ (( i<j-1 ))

+ cmd=' /usr/bin/esound-esd'

+ shift

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<j-1 ))

+ pidfile=

++ pidof /usr/bin/esound-esd

++ local arg args

++ for arg in '"$@"'

++ [[ esound-esd == \r\p\c\.\n\f\s\d ]]

++ args=' '\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\'''

++ eval /bin/pidof -x ''\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\'''

+++ /bin/pidof -x /usr/bin/esound-esd

+ pids=

+ [[ -z '' ]]

+ return 1

+ LC_ALL=C

+ /bin/sleep 0.1

+ (( i++ ))

+ (( i<10 ))

+ is_daemon_running /usr/bin/esound-esd ''

+ local cmd pidfile pids pid

+ [[ 2 == \1 ]]

+ local i j=2

+ (( i=0 ))

+ (( i<j-1 ))

+ cmd=' /usr/bin/esound-esd'

+ shift

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<j-1 ))

+ pidfile=

++ pidof /usr/bin/esound-esd

++ local arg args

++ for arg in '"$@"'

++ [[ esound-esd == \r\p\c\.\n\f\s\d ]]

++ args=' '\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\'''

++ eval /bin/pidof -x ''\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\'''

+++ /bin/pidof -x /usr/bin/esound-esd

+ pids=

+ [[ -z '' ]]

+ return 1

+ LC_ALL=C

+ /bin/sleep 0.1

+ (( i++ ))

+ (( i<10 ))

+ is_daemon_running /usr/bin/esound-esd ''

+ local cmd pidfile pids pid

+ [[ 2 == \1 ]]

+ local i j=2

+ (( i=0 ))

+ (( i<j-1 ))

+ cmd=' /usr/bin/esound-esd'

+ shift

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<j-1 ))

+ pidfile=

++ pidof /usr/bin/esound-esd

++ local arg args

++ for arg in '"$@"'

++ [[ esound-esd == \r\p\c\.\n\f\s\d ]]

++ args=' '\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\'''

++ eval /bin/pidof -x ''\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\'''

+++ /bin/pidof -x /usr/bin/esound-esd

+ pids=

+ [[ -z '' ]]

+ return 1

+ LC_ALL=C

+ /bin/sleep 0.1

+ (( i++ ))

+ (( i<10 ))

+ is_daemon_running /usr/bin/esound-esd ''

+ local cmd pidfile pids pid

+ [[ 2 == \1 ]]

+ local i j=2

+ (( i=0 ))

+ (( i<j-1 ))

+ cmd=' /usr/bin/esound-esd'

+ shift

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<j-1 ))

+ pidfile=

++ pidof /usr/bin/esound-esd

++ local arg args

++ for arg in '"$@"'

++ [[ esound-esd == \r\p\c\.\n\f\s\d ]]

++ args=' '\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\'''

++ eval /bin/pidof -x ''\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\'''

+++ /bin/pidof -x /usr/bin/esound-esd

+ pids=

+ [[ -z '' ]]

+ return 1

+ LC_ALL=C

+ /bin/sleep 0.1

+ (( i++ ))

+ (( i<10 ))

+ is_daemon_running /usr/bin/esound-esd ''

+ local cmd pidfile pids pid

+ [[ 2 == \1 ]]

+ local i j=2

+ (( i=0 ))

+ (( i<j-1 ))

+ cmd=' /usr/bin/esound-esd'

+ shift

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<j-1 ))

+ pidfile=

++ pidof /usr/bin/esound-esd

++ local arg args

++ for arg in '"$@"'

++ [[ esound-esd == \r\p\c\.\n\f\s\d ]]

++ args=' '\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\'''

++ eval /bin/pidof -x ''\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\'''

+++ /bin/pidof -x /usr/bin/esound-esd

+ pids=

+ [[ -z '' ]]

+ return 1

+ LC_ALL=C

+ /bin/sleep 0.1

+ (( i++ ))

+ (( i<10 ))

+ is_daemon_running /usr/bin/esound-esd ''

+ local cmd pidfile pids pid

+ [[ 2 == \1 ]]

+ local i j=2

+ (( i=0 ))

+ (( i<j-1 ))

+ cmd=' /usr/bin/esound-esd'

+ shift

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<j-1 ))

+ pidfile=

++ pidof /usr/bin/esound-esd

++ local arg args

++ for arg in '"$@"'

++ [[ esound-esd == \r\p\c\.\n\f\s\d ]]

++ args=' '\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\'''

++ eval /bin/pidof -x ''\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\'''

+++ /bin/pidof -x /usr/bin/esound-esd

+ pids=

+ [[ -z '' ]]

+ return 1

+ LC_ALL=C

+ /bin/sleep 0.1

+ (( i++ ))

+ (( i<10 ))

+ is_daemon_running /usr/bin/esound-esd ''

+ local cmd pidfile pids pid

+ [[ 2 == \1 ]]

+ local i j=2

+ (( i=0 ))

+ (( i<j-1 ))

+ cmd=' /usr/bin/esound-esd'

+ shift

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<j-1 ))

+ pidfile=

++ pidof /usr/bin/esound-esd

++ local arg args

++ for arg in '"$@"'

++ [[ esound-esd == \r\p\c\.\n\f\s\d ]]

++ args=' '\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\'''

++ eval /bin/pidof -x ''\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\'''

+++ /bin/pidof -x /usr/bin/esound-esd

+ pids=

+ [[ -z '' ]]

+ return 1

+ LC_ALL=C

+ /bin/sleep 0.1

+ (( i++ ))

+ (( i<10 ))

+ LC_ALL=C

+ /bin/sleep 0.1

+ is_daemon_running /usr/bin/esound-esd ''

+ local cmd pidfile pids pid

+ [[ 2 == \1 ]]

+ local i j=2

+ (( i=0 ))

+ (( i<j-1 ))

+ cmd=' /usr/bin/esound-esd'

+ shift

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<j-1 ))

+ pidfile=

++ pidof /usr/bin/esound-esd

++ local arg args

++ for arg in '"$@"'

++ [[ esound-esd == \r\p\c\.\n\f\s\d ]]

++ args=' '\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\'''

++ eval /bin/pidof -x ''\''/usr/bin/esound-esd'\'''

+++ /bin/pidof -x /usr/bin/esound-esd

+ pids=

+ [[ -z '' ]]

+ return 1

+ retval=1

+ [[ 1 == \0 ]]

+ [[ -n '' ]]

+ return 1

+ result=1

+ [[ 1 == \0 ]]

+ [[ 0 == \0 ]]

+ [[ -f /var/lib/init.d/daemons/esound ]]

+ return 1

+ eend 1

+ local retval=1

+ shift

+ _eend 1 eerror ''

+ local retval=1 efunc=eerror msg

+ shift 2

+ [[ 1 == \0 ]]

+ [[ -c /dev/null ]]

+ rc_splash stop

+ [[ -n '' ]]

+ msg='[34;01m[ [31;01m!![34;01m ][0m'

+ [[ yes == \y\e\s ]]

+ echo -e '[A[72C  [34;01m[ [31;01m!![34;01m ][0m'

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [31;01m!![34;01m ][0m

+ return 1

+ LAST_E_CMD=eend

+ return 1

+ retval=1

+ [[ 1 == \0 ]]

+ [[ 1 != \0 ]]

+ [[ 1 == \0 ]]

+ mark_service_stopped esound

+ [[ -z esound ]]

+ rm -Rf /var/lib/init.d/daemons/esound /var/lib/init.d/starting/esound /var/lib/init.d/started/esound /var/lib/init.d/inactive/esound /var/lib/init.d/wasinactive/esound /var/lib/init.d/stopping/esound /var/lib/init.d/scheduled/esound /var/lib/init.d/options/esound /var/lib/init.d/coldplugged/esound

+ return 0

+ [[ -z '' ]]

+ is_runlevel_start

+ [[ -d /var/lib/init.d/softscripts.old ]]

+ service_message eerror 'ERROR:  esound failed to start'

+ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

+ [[ '' == \y\e\s ]]

+ local cmd=einfo

+ case "$1" in

+ cmd=eerror

+ shift

+ local r=no

+ RC_QUIET_STDOUT=no

+ eerror 'ERROR:  esound failed to start'

+ [[ no == \y\e\s ]]

+ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

+ echo -e ' [31;01m*[0m ERROR:  esound failed to start'

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR:  esound failed to start

+ local name=rc-scripts

+ [[ /sbin/runscript.sh != \/\s\b\i\n\/\r\u\n\s\c\r\i\p\t\.\s\h ]]

+ esyslog daemon.err rc-scripts 'ERROR:  esound failed to start'

+ local pri=

+ local tag=

+ [[ -x /usr/bin/logger ]]

+ pri=daemon.err

+ tag=rc-scripts

+ shift 2

+ [[ -z ERROR:  esound failed to start ]]

+ /usr/bin/logger -p daemon.err -t rc-scripts -- 'ERROR:  esound failed to start'

+ return 0

+ LAST_E_CMD=eerror

+ return 0

+ RC_QUIET_STDOUT=no

+ svc_trap

+ trap 'eerror "ERROR:  ${SVCNAME} caught an interrupt"; exit 1' INT QUIT TSTP

+ return 1

+ retval=1

+ service_started esound

+ test_service_state esound started

+ [[ -z esound ]]

+ [[ -z started ]]

+ local f=/var/lib/init.d/started/esound

+ [[ ! -x /etc/init.d/esound ]]

+ [[ -e /var/lib/init.d/started/esound ]]

+ exit 1

```

EDIT: 2 cose sono strane:

1) a parte nvidia e fuse non ci sono moduli (modprobe -l).. e i driver della scheda audio?

Ma anche facendo built-in non suona quindi.. non è qui il problema.

2)  provando mplayer :

```
[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: dlmisc.c:118:(snd_dlsym_verify) unable to verify version for symbol _snd_pcm_empty_open

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm.c:2108:(snd_pcm_open_conf) symbol _snd_pcm_empty_open is not defined inside [builtin]

[AO_ALSA] Errore aprendo il Playback: No such device or address

Impossibile aprire/inizializzare il dispositivo audio -> NESSUN SUONO

Audio: nessun suono!!!

Video: nessun video!!!

```

Potrebbe essere quindi un problema di alsa? (e io che mi concentravo su esd..)

Però video flash (youtube) vanno.. usano qualcos'altro?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

che output riportano i seguenti comandi?

a) revdep-rebuild -p -X 

b) emerge -ptDv1 alsa-lib

----------

## makaveli87

```

albypc alby # emerge -ptDv1 alsa-lib

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16  USE="midi -alisp -debug -doc" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="-adpcm -alaw -asym -copy -dmix -dshare -dsnoop -empty -extplug -file -hooks -iec958 -ioplug -ladspa -lfloat -linear -meter -mulaw -multi -null -plug -rate -route -share -shm -softvol" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

albypc alby # 

albypc alby # revdep-rebuild -p -X

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Environment mismatch from previous run, deleting temporary files...

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to packages...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages_raw, /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_package_owners)

Cleaning list of packages to rebuild... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages)

Assigning packages to ebuilds... Nothing to rebuild

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done. 

albypc alby # 

```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

come sospettavo  :Very Happy: 

inserisci nel make.conf questa riga

```
ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"
```

 e ricompila le alsa-lib: vedrai che tutto tornerà a funzionare come d'incanto

----------

## makaveli87

Siccome funziona:

1) Esound serve? O posso eliminarlo?

2)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Plugins
> 
> ALSA > 1.0.14a-r1 supports PCM plugins. These plugins take a raw sound stream and process it further, adding effects or filtering. Normal users should not bother with these, however, some users may have odd sound cards which require different audio formats or sample rates. These plugins are for advanced users only.
> ...

 

Questo dal wiki.. (che avevo letto e mi era venuto il dubbio..)..

Io avevo capito che potevo toglierli..e ho aggiunto quella stringa a make.conf..

----------

